# metro treated food



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

whats the proper procedure to mix the metro and pellets?i have the small granule metro.but it doesnt say how to medicate the food.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I just measure out a good dose of it and lightly cover the food with tank water, then take a toothpick and stir it all together, making sure each pellet is well coated in the medication. These meds are such a mild strength that you aren't going to overdose them on it.

Have you tried the Jungle Antiparasitic medicated food? My fish don't like it, but if they don't get anything else, they will eventually eat it, if I soak it in tank water and mush it up a bit with clean fingers. Much easier than trying to make sure you get the medication soaked into the food!


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

thanks for the help.you may remember i lost a fish recently to what i believe is bloat.i did what you suggested about the treating the main tank with medicated food.similar to what you said above but i wanted to make sure i got it right.i just put a ahli in the hospital tank.this morning he didn't come out to eat so i think i got him in time.im trying the salt/clout routine.hes a nice big strong male so i really hope i can save him.levels were right but the ammonia was 15ppm-ish so i did a 40% water change.
i haven't seen Jungle Antiparasitic medicated food but i'll look it up online.
thanks again


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Keep a close eye on that ammonia level. You may need to do more water changes.


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

i will.usually i do water changes at 10 plus.this was as high as i have seen it in awhile.not sure why.


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

well i came home from work and found my ahli dead :x i am so angry :x :x i have never been able to save a fish.this one has me truly stumped.he wasnt bloated just breathing noticeably harder than normal plus he ignored the food and was hiding.water params were all where they should be but the ammonia was a little higher than usual.my test card shows 0 and .025,mine was closer to the .025 reading but not enough to be a solid .025.did a water change anyways.
i put my ahli in the 10g added 1 tbls of aquarium salt and 1 tablet of clout,temp was at 80.main tank is 78-80.can clout kill a fish?are there fish more sensitive?this bothers me so much when i lose a favorite fish or two back to back i almost want to get out of the hobby.sorry for the rant but i'm really mad :x


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Your ammonia reading should always be zero. Anything more than that is toxic to your fish.

What is your normal tank maintenance routine on the tank?

How long has this tank been set up?

How often are you feeding?

How long does it take them to consume what you offer?


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

> What is your normal tank maintenance routine on the tank?


i usually test the water every wednesday/thursday,i vacuum up the waste on the weekend then drain about 30-40% for the water change.then i add seachem malawi buffer and api tap water conditioner.



> How long has this tank been set up?


the tank has been up for about 6-7 weeks.there are 2 canister filters that came from my 110g that has been up for years.plus i took the crushed limestone that was the substrate in the 110g and put about 30#'s in the sump.i even moved the majority of the water from one tank to the other.all the fish were in the 110g for years except the 2 new arrivals and they look fine.



> How often are you feeding?


i feed them twice a day.hikari gold pellets and a pinch of spirulina flakes.



> How long does it take them to consume what you offer?


its all consumed in less than a minute.i watch them and i add more if they look like they're still looking.when there are a couple of pellets not getting eaten i stop.i try not to waste food or money by letting food go into my sump.

i have the aquarium pharmaceuticals inc,test kit.which shows little bars of different shades of color.0-.025-.50-1.0etc..anytime the water test shows any color other than bright yellow which is 0% on the ammonia card i do a water change.usually its nice and bright.
i tested the water this morning and the ammonia was 0%,and nitrite was 0%.
is there a better test kit?
thanks for the help any any ideas will be put into action.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Those are the liquid reagent test kits, right? (Not the strip kind???)

If so, and they are less than 6 months open, they should be fine.

I don't see how you're getting an ammonia reading. Your feeding sounds fine, as does your tank maintenance. So, the next thing I would look at would be the test kits.

You might cut back your feedings to once a day until we get this figured out. :thumb:


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

it is the liquid type and I've had it for about a year i think.i use them up but this one seems to have lasted longer?i will cut back on the feedings.im really watching the tank like a hawk.everyone seems to be fine.can a healthy fish be killed by clout?i just don't see how my ahli died that quickly.i put 50%tank water and 50% fresh water in a 10g with a heater and a filter i use just for the hospital tank and 1 tablet of clout.he was fine when i left for work and he was in there for 2-3 hours before i left.


----------

